# Limping cow? ...and I know very little about cows.



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I live on a large acreage and the range land is leased to a guy who keeps cattle on it. So, one cow has a really bad limp on her back left. I am a horse person so in horse speak I can see a large bulbous swelling under her left fetlock(ankle).

I first noticed this on Mon and it has not improved at all. She is struggling a bit to keep up with the herd, but eventually she makes it.

Can I ask what you think this cows future looks like? Can she live with the injury? Will she just eventually die? The cattle guy comes out every other day to drop hay, but he is only here for a couple min. Not enough time to spot the injury.

Thoughts?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you get ahold of him and let him know? It might be treatable.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like she's got foot rot, from your description. It can be cleared up easy with a shot of penicillin or antibiotic like Nuflor or Baytril. And even if he doesn't catch it, it should clear up on its own, but only if she's put in an area where she can rest easy on it. It's very rare for a cow to die from such an infection, but it will be hard on her since she can't keep up with the herd. 

Hopefully you can get the renter's attention to see if he can get her treated. It's not fun to see something like that.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We use to treat cases of foot rot with diesel fuel, dumped on the efffected foot a couple times, seems to work. But yes , it could even be something else, wire wrapped around ankle, or stepped on a nail, anything could cause it. > Thanks Marc


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

It may be something other than foot rot (perhaps a thorn or a bite of some kind), but he should get the cow in a headgate and check it. Here's an article on foot rot, with pictures, etc. Perhaps you could print this article and give the owner a copy. (It's nice of you to take notice and care what happens to the cow.)

http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/400/400-310/400-310.html


----------



## tkmdfarm417 (Jul 14, 2011)

We took our jersey to the vet 11 days ago for limping on her back leg, she favored her foot and would take forever to get up to the feed, her hoof looked like it was coming of in the back.... the vet said she had "Hairy Wart" and that it was common in dairy cows who had to go through the same path everyday twice a day (it is also in beef cows just not as common) It is contagious! It is a bacteria and it lives in the ground. They put a drawing salve on it much like Prid and wrapped it, we had to take the wrapping of in 3 days or the salve would eat her foot! She is doing much better and the infection is gone. Hope this helps. God Bless.


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I called the owner of the cows and he said he would send someone out this morning. 


She had gotten considerably worse and was no longer able to even trail the herd. She can hobble a 100' feet or so and then lays down. She never made it to the hay they put out, and never made it to the creek for water. She has lost the look of health and is starting to show her dehydration. 


Since the owner does not live on site (plus he is in his 60's) I do not see him nursing this cow to health. Should I ask him to give her to me so I can attempt to save her? Is that a faux pas? Do I just let her go? We do have a loading chute on the property, I could get her there and try to administer some antibiotic. 

I just do not know if it is worth it for me. I think she has already calved, but she may still be pregnant. Any thoughts?


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

It's a real gamble you'll be taking if you purchase her off him and try to save him. There's a chance that it may be too late to save her, like the infection may have spread throughout her body and your efforts may be in vain. But then there's a chance you may be able to save her, after a couple hundred dollars in vet bills, then what are you going to do with her when she is back on her feet again?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------

